# What is Vadha Kenpo?



## RCastillo (Mar 26, 2004)

A prospective student came to my class last nite looking for a Kenpo class, and when I asked about his experiences he mentioned Vadha Kenpo in Colorado. What can anyone tell me about this. He was unclear if there was any connection to AK, or to any system.

Thanks :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 26, 2004)

All I could find was this. They mention Vadha Kenpo several paragraphs down, but don't give much info.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 26, 2004)

Just found this site. I forgot to search with the "KeMpo" spelling.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks; that was HILARIOUS. If they missed a single Bad If Not Actually Dangerous Martial Arts cliche, I'll be darned if I know what it was.

Cheered me up.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 26, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Thanks; that was HILARIOUS. If they missed a single Bad If Not Actually Dangerous Martial Arts cliche, I'll be darned if I know what it was.
> 
> Cheered me up.


If that's the case, you'll love this one. Sorry if I've gotten off-thread, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 26, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> If that's the case, you'll love this one. Sorry if I've gotten off-thread, but I just couldn't resist.



That is one of the funniest things I've ever read   :rofl:  :rofl:  :erg:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 26, 2004)

Omigod, that's truly amazing. I think the guy watched too many spy movies and played wwwaaaayyy to many sci fi video games as a kid. Robert and I are usually on the opposite sides of debates about innovation and change, but with this kinda cr*p out there, I can see why he's adamant about his perspectives *bait*.

I'm gonna go back to my closet, and congratulate myself on my latest self-promotion to World Supreme Super-Secret Great Grand Master of Imperial Golden Chicken Kung-Fu. The rest of you might want to keep an eye out for Operatives...they surely spell our demise and defeat.:moon: :jaws:


----------



## phoenix (Mar 26, 2004)

Kenpo5th said:
			
		

> That is one of the funniest things I've ever read   :rofl:  :rofl:  :erg:



HAHAHA...just a quick read of the first page or two, and at least 3 spelling errors.  Researched fighting, but obviously missed spelling class.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 26, 2004)

phoenix said:
			
		

> HAHAHA...just a quick read of the first page or two, and at least 3 spelling errors.  Researched fighting, but obviously missed spelling class.



Ok, had to post another message after reading a bit.  Maybe they missed Math class as well:

"Incredibly this challenge would last from 1996 - ending in 2003 I had to managed to test the Skills and the Fight System in over 1 million Combat Assault Engagements without getting hit once in the face."

Ok, do the math...1,000,000 divided by 7 years, divided by 365 days per year makes about 391 "Combat Assault Engagements" per DAY.  I don't know about anyone else, but I don't even SEE 391 people in a day.  And if they're talking techniques in class, 391 techniques, call if 15 seconds per technique (with reset, etc), is about 98 minutes straight, without a break.

Whew...in better shape than me!

Sean


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry to have side-tracked the thread.  I also found this site,  which gives another view of the history of the style.  It appears that Vadha Kempo has no discernable link to either AK or CK.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2004)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok, had to post another message after reading a bit.  Maybe they missed Math class as well:
> 
> "Incredibly this challenge would last from 1996 - ending in 2003 I had to managed to test the Skills and the Fight System in over 1 million Combat Assault Engagements without getting hit once in the face."
> 
> ...




This sounds like a job for Superman!(Rich Parsons) :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Sorry to have side-tracked the thread.  I also found this site,  which gives another view of the history of the style.  It appears that Vadha Kempo has no discernable link to either AK or CK.



Based on what I've been reading, there is no real kenpo in here. Correct me if I'm wrong. :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 28, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Based on what I've been reading, there is no real kenpo in here. Correct me if I'm wrong. :asian:


I'm thinkin you're right on the money, with nothing to correct.


----------



## pknox (Mar 28, 2004)

We have these guys in NJ as well; evidently they spawned off of a school in Staten Island.

http://www.njvadhakempo.com/main.htm

Be warned -- the music they play in the background is both loud AND annoying.   

I do remember reading somewhere where both the Vadha people and the Vadha Kempo people were trying to distance themselves from each other, saying that the styles were too dissimilar to share the same name.  On this guy's website, he does at least mention that Vadha Kempo is a "hybrid" art, incorporating a whole bunch of other things besides Vadha.  There's another guy in NJ who teaches MMA that also uses Vadha Kempo as his base.

From what I've seen (plus what I've read here), about the only thing VK has in common with AK is that they wear black gis.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Mar 28, 2004)

You're right about Nightbreed, Mr. Strasbaugh. That WAS even funnier ("Commander Coal?"), and I truly kvelled, watching the video clip of the two tough guys who apparently haven't figured out, despite their expertise in the World's Greatest Combat System, that an easy knee to the balls ruins one's whole day.

Hey, I know. We need a Crappy Martial Arts tournament...Vadha vs. Tae-Bo! Comm. Coal vs. Count Dante (who is dead, but I don't see why that would matter) Eagle Claw vs. No-Touch!!...I'd pay cash money to see that stuff.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 28, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> You're right about Nightbreed, Mr. Strasbaugh. That WAS even funnier ("Commander Coal?"), and I truly kvelled, watching the video clip of the two tough guys who apparently haven't figured out, despite their expertise in the World's Greatest Combat System, that an easy knee to the balls ruins one's whole day.
> 
> Hey, I know. We need a Crappy Martial Arts tournament...Vadha vs. Tae-Bo! Comm. Coal vs. Count Dante (who is dead, but I don't see why that would matter) Eagle Claw vs. No-Touch!!...I'd pay cash money to see that stuff.


I second the motion...how do we initiate such an event?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 28, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Hey, I know. We need a Crappy Martial Arts tournament...Vadha vs. Tae-Bo! Comm. Coal vs. Count Dante (who is dead, but I don't see why that would matter) Eagle Claw vs. No-Touch!!...I'd pay cash money to see that stuff.


Referees- Ashida Kim, Frank Dux, Irving Soto  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey gotta love the music

Mortal Kombat.

Hmm didnt see the comment

           %-}         "Flawless Victory "           %-} 

Thanks for posting the link

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				pknox said:
			
		

> We have these guys in NJ as well; evidently they spawned off of a school in Staten Island.
> 
> http://www.njvadhakempo.com/main.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 29, 2004)

Yep I was rolling around a bit too.


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 




			
				Kenpo5th said:
			
		

> That is one of the funniest things I've ever read   :rofl:  :rofl:  :erg:


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 30, 2004)

Simply put ... Dere's a suckah born ever' minute.

May the blessings of Great Grand Poobah Ashida Kim be upon you as you endeavor to obtain in a lifetime what you could learn in ten minutes from these bozos... er.... Instructors.
artyon:


----------



## AVKmcc1969 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nothing "crappy" about Vadha Ke"m"po...it is a well structured martial art, with direct lineage to McCrave's "Vadha". There are some disagreements between students of Vadha, and students of American Vadha Kempo as to which is the true art form descending from the Himalayan Mountains. Both have valid points to make...Politics always make things "cloudy"


----------



## Rabu (Apr 1, 2008)

I saw the title of this post and laughed out loud.

As it turns out, in my search for the origins and meanings of Kempo/Kenpo in the early 90's I bought many books.  Anything about martial arts.  I bought them at used book stores and bargain bins.

Here in Madison I found a copy of a book titled: "Vadha; The Martial Arts of the Himalayas, an introduction" by Michael H Wyka.  It cost two dollars at the time.

I just finished moving and my books were going back on the shelves, by happenstance that book was on the top of my shelf for martial arts books.

Paging through the book, I see nothing to distinguish it from any Japanese martial art or, for that matter, american kickboxing.  

There is conversation regarding 'Punap', a 'mental force' able to throw the author about in such a way that he was mystified as to how it occurred.

The book appears to be an advertising pamphlet or basics instruction booklet and was published in 1993 by Ronin Press.

There is a website regarding Vadha, at www.vadha.com and an apparent national organization.

As for the Kempo portion, many of posts here and elsewhere on the web will lead you to what I would call the 'Kem/npo uncertainty principle'.  Record keeping seems to be the last thing that took place at the various 'temples' and 'hidden/secret' organizations where the shrouded and legendary origins of Kem/npo were practiced.

Since you _cant_ be _certain_, then it would follow that it _might _have happened the way its stated.  You know, in the evil Kirk universe or something where Spock had the cool goatee..and practiced deadly Kem/npo.

There are plenty of people out there with real world skills to share.  Many of them use all nature of advertising copy to get students in the door.

It seems to me that people around the world are immensely hungry for a mysterious and wonderfully...._asian_...experience which is unique and special.  So I am always unsuprised to find the advertising copy pushing that aspect.

If that trips your trigger, more power to you.  It seems like the people on the sites may have something to offer, but I wouldnt know what it was from this book or the site.  I would have to go see a class and participate, cross hands with them, work with them to see if it was something for me.  

My BS detector goes off when the founder of a system seems to be missing.  The person who taught the art of Vadha is neither pictured nor greatly described in any of the literature I can find online or in this book.

I would love to see some pictures of the 'himalayan' gentleman described as the person who carried the art to the US.  Only because he did it in _1950_.  My parents were able to show me one thing about their own youth, they took pictures of _everything_ they did.  At that time in the US, people were absolutely picture nuts.

Just a few pennies from a pig.........

PS - unless you are simply advertising the style, you could just break down and call them on the phone and ask questions directly of them.  As with any investment, invariably involving money, _caveat emptor_.

Rob


----------

